

Ask HN: What non-Tech sites do you read daily? - syntaxgoonoo

Share a list of sites you regularly visit that are not Tech related
======
munimkazia
I like going through Quartz's daily newsletter, and picking a couple of
interesting links from there to read.

------
yen223
[http://www.avclub.com/](http://www.avclub.com/) for my pop-culture reads

[http://www.theonion.com/](http://www.theonion.com/) because it's seldom not
funny

------
enigmango
[http://www.thefoxisblack.com/](http://www.thefoxisblack.com/) is a favorite
art and design blog of mine.

------
syntaxgoonoo
[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/) \-
contemporary art and visual culture

------
brnstz
If only it were updated daily:
[http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/](http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/)

------
walterobm
For news: Quartz (qz.com) and Vox (vox.com) For sports and pop culture:
Grantland

------
mercurialshark
foreignpolicy.com - It's probably the most under-appreciated hyper-analytical
and typically apolitical site out there, that has tons of fresh/smart content

------
lacero
sports (espnfc.com, reddit /soccer, /nba) news sites (cnn, wsj, etc.) personal
development (ted, physcologytoday, etc.)

------
arhito
www.inc.com for my business motivation

